# Mat Under Ear



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I have been brushing Sammy, but tonight I noticed that he has developed a small (1/4 inch maybe) mat under his ear - very close to the skin. I have been trying to brush it, but it's not going to come out that way and it's pulling on his skin and annoying him when I try. I would be too scared to try to cut it out - it's too close to the skin. 

What should I do? 

Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If you don't have clippers (and FYI even Dh's moustache trimmers would work), hopefully you have some blunt ended scissors. YOu can work them through the base of the mat and gently wiggle the scissors through the mat.

Dang - it's easier to do than explain. My long haired cat gets them there too so I scissor through the mat and do not get too near the skin.

Hope this helps explain better. I googled it.;-)

*If the matt is too tangled and in an area not too noticeable, you can cut it out*. The hair will soon grow again. Using a sharp scissors and preferably only one blade, carefully place the scissors thru the matt next to the skin, slide the scissors with a sawing motion in the direction of the hair growth. NEVER cut the matt straight across next to the skin. Loose skin can be pulled up tight into the matt and you will cut the animal. Cutting with the direction of the hair allows for a more natural look when you are done. Cut the matt into many small sections and try pulling it apart with your fingers then brush it out


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aaak that scares the crap out of me! I do have some hair scissors... I also have some clippers - but I'd be afraid that I would end up shaving a big ol' patch of his hair with them! 

He's going to the vet tomorrow and they're putting him to sleep for the neuter - maybe I can ask them to cut it out then? (They have a groomer there too) I feel like I'm being such a baby about a tiny ear mat, but it just seems like such a scary place to go near with scissors - it's RIGHT next to his delicate little ear


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure - it would be a good idea to have them do it during the neuter!

Have them check both ears since that is a common place to get mats. Now that he has a good home, you can keep the area combed and it will be a thing of the past.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> it's RIGHT next to his delicate little ear


 You know it's been a long time since someone cared that much about your boy.:smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mix up some hair conditioner and water in a spray bottle and spray a little on the mat and try to work it thru with your fingers. Then perhaps you can get it with a wide tooth comb or loose enough to cut it out.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie gets those sometimes too. The first thing I try is to rub a generous amount of Cowboy Magic detangler into the mat, and then try to pick it apart with a steel greyhound comb. If that doesn't work, I try the mat splitter comb. The last step is to use scissors - but sometimes you can cut the mat the long way and it comes apart. Just be really careful because their skin is so stretchy that pulling up on the mat to cut underneath makes the skin come up too.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Ear mats go with the territory with a golden, especially if he or she likes to roll outside. I have a de-matting comb that I use on Wakefield's ears and pants - and I also ask the groomer to clip vulnerable areas a bit shorter in the summer.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Put some conditioner by them & take them out with your fingernails. Very gently. Jake loved it when I did that.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw, you guys are wonderful thanks! I think the fact that it's so tiny (like I said not bigger than 1/4 inch) makes it almost harder - it's a tight little tiny ball. But I will try the conditioner - that is a good idea and what I do for my daughter's hair when it gets a mat in it 

Would someone link to an example of the types of combs or anti-mat tool you use? I just have a simple brush like this: Top Paw&#153 2-in-1 Combination Brush with Wooden Handle - Grooming Supplies - Dog - PetSmart

So far that's been fine for getting him brushed, but it doesn't do anything on this mat except pull on it and annoy him...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You could wait and have the vet take it off tomorrow and maybe get some tips from the groomer?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

coppers-mom said:


> You could wait and have the vet take it off tomorrow and maybe get some tips from the groomer?


I'll do that. 

Do most of y'all take your (non-show) Goldens to the groomers, or do you manage grooming them yourselves? Our Sheltie needed MASSIVE amounts of brushing, but we managed it at home. She hated the groomer, so we never took her. My other dogs have always been short haired who don't really need much in the way of grooming...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I almost always did it myself, but I have a groomer friend who helped when I was at a loss. Friends are good!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's what we use. Maddie gets bigger mats then you are talking about (less tidy people). I truly love it.

Amazon.com: Safari De-Matting Comb for Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Caroline, a surefire way NOT to cut skin with mats is to put a comb (human cheapo variety) between the skin and the mat. You can either cut it out safely that way or even use the comb to hold the mat in place if you're trying to work through it with a steel comb or your fingers. I have always groomed my dogs myself. There are some excellent videos on the Net (and I think some of them are posted on GRF, too) on doing a golden's feet and ears. You need a couple of tools but none of them will break the bank. Thinning shears are crucial in order not to have a choppy look when doing ears and tootsies. I'm so obsessed about dogs having grinch feet that I practically drag people to my house to neaten up their dogs' paws  Wonderful photos of your happy guy!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

coppers-mom said:


> I almost always did it myself, but I have a groomer friend who helped when I was at a loss. Friends are good!


We'll see how he does at the vet tomorrow... they are really really wonderful - everyone at this clinic - to the point that my Suzie (the Pointer) LOVED going there. Of course she never needed a groomer, but she actually got really excited when she'd go to the vet or to be boarded. If Sammy loves it there too, I might take him for a grooming once in a while, or if these ear mats keep showing up. I checked it again so see about trying conditioner, but it is really really close to where his ear meets his head - I'm too scared to do anything with it. It can wait till tomorrow! 

I always made the vet clip their nails because I was too scared to hurt them. I always wished my pediatrician would offer to trim my babies' fingernails too :


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You can cut through some mats with a paper cutter like you (or at least I) use with wrapping paper and it really won't cut skin, but you have to be able to get it through the mat.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Aw, you guys are wonderful thanks! I think the fact that it's so tiny (like I said not bigger than 1/4 inch) makes it almost harder - it's a tight little tiny ball. But I will try the conditioner - that is a good idea and what I do for my daughter's hair when it gets a mat in it
> 
> Would someone link to an example of the types of combs or anti-mat tool you use? I just have a simple brush like this: Top Paw™ 2-in-1 Combination Brush with Wooden Handle - Grooming Supplies - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> So far that's been fine for getting him brushed, but it doesn't do anything on this mat except pull on it and annoy him...


Check out the grooming section on here for tools and how to use them. Very good info. 

I like to use a furminator behind the ears once in a while--about the only way I use the thing. But it will prevent mats. A wide toothed comb is handy also--gets down deep and prevents mats. But I do think your best bet is to have it done tomorrow while he's out. Ask them to trim his nails, too.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Since Wyatt swims alot I check for mats daily. I just use regular scissors. If they are close to the skin I just cut the edge and pull apart with my fingers.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Since Wyatt swims alot I check for mats daily. I just use regular scissors. If they are close to the skin I just cut the edge and pull apart with my fingers.


I do the same, but with blunt tipped scissors. Luke stays very still during, but I have groomed him myself since he was a puppy. 

I trim behind Luke's ear flaps with scissors regularly to prevent mats. 

If I were nervous about doing it I would let the vet do it, but they often use clippers. Luke got hot spots with clippers. I would tell the vet not to shave it. Luke also didn't do well with the Furminator. I thought it was damaging to his coat. I didn't just try it behind his ears though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I second the use of Cowboy Magic, it works really well and doesn't leave the fur oily. I bought it at Tractor Supply but it's available online (maybe check amazon).


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I have never done it, but I also heard about the comb technique. I will sure give it a try next time this happens.

As for the groming, I try to do it my self. Bf clips the nails, since I cannot do it, I am a wuss  This weekend I will trim her fur just ot make it a bit shorter and even. Sure thing, she will never become a model or show dog while I have the scissor in my hand...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I havent' had any problems with Mats behind my guys ears until recently for some reason. 

I have a pair of small safety scissors, they are rounded at the end instead of pointed. 
Whenever I cut a mat out anywhere on my two, I put my fingers between their skin and the mat, cut up to that point. Then I take a spray bottle of their conditioner mixed with water, wet it lightly and comb the rest out if any remains. 

I groom my guys myself, do their nails, brush them several times throughout the week, also use a rake on my girl. Her coat is very very thick in comparison to my boy's coat. I also use thining shears on her to thin out her coat. When I bathe her, it takes almost a full day for her coat to fully dry even if I use a hair dryer on her. 

I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway where I take my guys swimming. I cut of her feathering on her legs front and back, trim up the trouser/pant area. Makes it much easier on her and me. She's such a huge tomboy, she spends almost as much time rolling in the sand as she does in the water. I rinse them off when we come home, then brush them out really good once they are both dry to remove any sand or salt in their coats.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I had 2 terrible mats on Lucy last week. The one under hear ear was really bad. I've read about CC's Ice on Ice being a life saver for matting. I don't use it all over hear coat due to the silicone in it but wow does it work to get a mat out.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I went to a beauty shop supply and got one of those hair thinning combs that have a razor laying inside of the combs teeth. I use this to get the hairballs out from under the ears. It works really well and is safe as the razor is never exposed to the skin. If the hair ball is to tight to the skin, I put some hair conditioner on it and this loosens it enough to get the comb in....Good Luck!


----------

